# Muller Light Yogurts



## Royston46

Hi Everyone,

Can someone please confirm if we should be eating Muller light Yogurts as somone at work has just told me they are full of Sugar


----------



## yeldarbc

Royston46 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can someone please confirm if we should be eating Muller light Yogurts as somone at work has just told me they are full of Sugar



Hi, I was only diagnosed with type 2 diabetes last week and my diabetic nurse told me I could have yogurt as long as it was a diet brand. She said low fat yogurt was a def. no no.  I had a Muller light yesterday and didn't notice any dramatic change in my levels.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Steff

just bought 12 of the things had one after my lunch and i had no dramatics on my BS.Sometimes you have to be careful when something says low fat you still have to watch out for sugar contents.


----------



## Mark T

Ultimately only your body and a meter will tell you the answer.

From the Muller website, it's mostly fast sugars and not much fat to slow absorption.  ~13g is similar to an apple and doesn't tend to blip my blood sugars (at 1 hour anyway, 30 minutes might be different) on the meter.

Nutrition Information Per 190g pot

Energy 403 KJ / 95 kcal
Protein 8.2g
Carbohydrate 13.9g
of which sugars 12.9g
sugars naturally from milk 8.4g
Fat 0.2g
of which saturates 0.2g
Fibre trace
Sodium 0.2g
Calcium 257mg


----------



## caffeine_demon

Mark T said:


> Ultimately only your body and a meter will tell you the answer.



Bingo - the other week I mentioned yogosan from lidl - delicious stuff, not down as low fat, low sugar or anything - but barely gives me a teensy bump - muller light gives me a good sized bump.

(I should ask lidl for comission!!)


----------



## MeanMom

My daughter is type 1 so the advice may be different but Muller light yogurts were on the list of suggested snacks handed out by her dietitian when she was dx. 
Each item on the list could be eaten between meals as a snack without injecting and were therefore 15g carbs or less (only one snack between each meal).


----------



## Royston46

Thanks everyone for the response and good advice as always, just when you thin k you have got your head round things something else comes out the woodwork !!!!!!


----------



## Jennywren

I love mullerlite yoghurts and they have no effect on my sugars


----------



## veganlass

I was having soya fruit yogurts but since diagnosis I see they have 10grm of carbs and 10 of sugar so not sure now whether to have them or not?.


----------



## Robster65

Just trying to find out the nutritional details and most seem to be about 5-8g carbs/100g with 90% of the carbs as sugars. Not sure if this is added sugar or fructose from the fruit. 

But yoghurt does seem to slow glucose release.

Rob


----------



## AnnW

Anyone any ideas about Shape Zero yoghurt? it is so tasty and seems to be ok, just wondered if anyone had tried it ?


----------



## SusieGriff

I LOVE yogurt, and I was told muller lite was nothing of the kind..lol lite could mean anything! she (Dietician)  told me the pots were too big for one serving    and to try Shape Zero,  so I obeyed... and these are 100 times nicer !! full of flavour.


----------



## SusieGriff

AnnW said:


> Anyone any ideas about Shape Zero yoghurt? it is so tasty and seems to be ok, just wondered if anyone had tried it ?



Hahaha... must have posted at the same time, thinking of the same thing....


----------



## Bolddog

A bit O/T but I had a bad experience with Muller light - not with the sugars which had an 'unremarkable' effect on me - but ( I'm coeliac ) I had a 'half way to being glutened' sensation which lasted *only* the best part of a day.

Thats not to say I was glutened ( would normally take *3+ days *to clear ).

Not believing what I had experienced ( they are listed as GF ) I tried another a couple of days later with the same result.  

This is the only GF listed yogurt with which I've ever had any sort of issue.


----------



## FM001

Not really into sweet tasting yogurts and much prefer the plain natural variety, Yeo Valley do a nice one that has a creamy texture and taste and works out at 10g of carbs per 150g pot.


----------



## Penguin_hell

My diabetic nurse told my Muller Light was fine.
Average 7g of Carbs of which sugars. 
Doesn't really effect my sugars, but i'm eating them while on a diet..so maybe it's because i'm eating less 'rubbish' now. 

I personally love them..a lot healither than a Snickers anyway


----------



## Sugar-free Sar

We just bought a yoghurt maker from Lakeland and it's fab! 
They sell both a natural unsweetened yoghurt (which is okay, if not a bit sour on it's own for my taste, but great in cooking / sauces) and a Greek style unsweetened one which is really yummy!! We make up a batch and you can keep it in the fridge for up to 2 weeks (though it's so nice, it never lasts that long!)


----------



## Vicsetter

Sugar-free Sar said:


> We just bought a yoghurt maker from Lakeland and it's fab!
> They sell both a natural unsweetened yoghurt (which is okay, if not a bit sour on it's own for my taste, but great in cooking / sauces) and a Greek style unsweetened one which is really yummy!! We make up a batch and you can keep it in the fridge for up to 2 weeks (though it's so nice, it never lasts that long!)



Tried that a while back (QVC used to sell it as well), had a few that didn't work so gave up.  The ice cream is tasty but a bit of a fiddle to make.


----------

